# Another Woops!



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Somebody ignored the basics here


----------



## Biggles Wader (Jul 18, 2013)

The wharf at Chittagong hasnt changed much in 40 years by the look of that.


----------



## Tim Gibbs (Apr 4, 2012)

Biggles Wader said:


> The wharf at Chittagong hasnt changed much in 40 years by the look of that.


Was last there in1972 and I think were the first deep sea vessel at the end of the Independence War.
Rumour had it that a mine sweeper had been blown a few weeks earlier so ER watch keepers were a bit stressed. I told them they could do most of their watch on the boat deck?


----------

